# Chelapati or Kaplan seismic review?????



## LakersFreak (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello everyone. I was wondering if anyone has either the Kaplan or Chelapati seismic review books for the CA Seismic exam. I am looking for a book to study of off and cam across these 2. They cost around $100 so I want to make the best purchase. Anyone have these. Any help will be extremely appreciated. THANKS.


----------



## squishles10 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have the seismic book but be careful- I have the old one so its old code and worthless for the test now. You might want to specify what youre looking for- I'm not even sure the new Chelapati book is out yet.


----------



## Bigwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

From what I heard from Chelapati himself.....there appears to be no intention of releasing updated text to reflect the new code. I was looking into getting his review manuals for the Structural Exams and was curious if he would be releasing the new edition anytime soon to reflect the 06 IBC....and the guy himself basically told me that the books were not going to be update. It sounds like his instructors will rework some of the problems in the book if you take the review course through the Irvine Institute of Technology, but thats about it.


----------



## LakersFreak (Jul 26, 2008)

Bigwolf said:


> From what I heard from Chelapati himself.....there appears to be no intention of releasing updated text to reflect the new code. I was looking into getting his review manuals for the Structural Exams and was curious if he would be releasing the new edition anytime soon to reflect the 06 IBC....and the guy himself basically told me that the books were not going to be update. It sounds like his instructors will rework some of the problems in the book if you take the review course through the Irvine Institute of Technology, but thats about it.


I called and asked and they said the new book is updated for 06 CBC. I know Kaplan's book is updated too but I just don't know which is better.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jul 26, 2008)

Buy the book from this website. http://www.seismicreview.com/

I have a degree in chemical engineering (never studied seismic or structures), and passed the seismic on the second time. The first time i didnt study for the seismic, i concentrated on the 8 hr and surveying. The only thing i took to the exam was Hiner's book and the Code book. This book is the "idiots" guide to Seismic, it shows you everything you need to pass.


----------

